# Greens mowers



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Where's everyone looking for greens mowers at? I've been searching Facebook market place and Craigslist. Is there anywhere else to be checking for local postings and or sells?

I have found a few but they aren't quite what I'm looking for. At this point I don't want to settle and have to end up spending more money to make a mower be what I want it to be.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Online Sources for Used Greens Mowers


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Ware said:


> Online Sources for Used Greens Mowers


Thank you


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> Where's everyone looking for greens mowers at? I've been searching Facebook market place and Craigslist. Is there anywhere else to be checking for local postings and or sells?
> 
> I have found a few but they aren't quite what I'm looking for. At this point I don't want to settle and have to end up spending more money to make a mower be what I want it to be.


I just bought one on eBay. Pretty good deal even with shipping.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > Where's everyone looking for greens mowers at? I've been searching Facebook market place and Craigslist. Is there anywhere else to be checking for local postings and or sells?
> ...


What did you buy?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

I can't link from my iPhome but search for Baroness Used Mowers, great deals to be had. 22" mower is I want to say $800. I just bought a 26" Baroness from a fellow member and ships out this week. Baroness are excellent greens mowers.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > Batsonbe said:
> ...


JD 220E Cut


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > The_iHenry said:
> ...


I'm looking at a 220C posted at 450 but open to offers. Currently not running but was running great a year ago. Says replaced the bed knife before storing. Reel appears to be in good condition back lapped when bed knife was replaced. Roller is rusted. Said he's looking to move it.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Batsonbe said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > Batsonbe said:
> ...


You could probably get it for less if the engine isn't running.


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > The_iHenry said:
> ...


Agreed. I paid $235 for a 260c in March and it is in great shape and runs like a top. Fired on the 2nd pull after shipping and on first pull ever since.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

> Agreed. I paid $235 for a 260c in March and it is in great shape and runs like a top. Fired on the 2nd pull after shipping and on first pull ever since.


I wouldnt base your shopping on this, that is a steal! Probably wont be so lucky to find a deal like that. Expect to spend around 400-700. I love my jd 220b, but it is a tank! I find it easier to cut with my tru-cut being that my lawn isnt completely level yet. I will use my 220b on my new side yard once it is installed.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Exercise patience and caution. I bought my mower with virtually no knowledge of greensmowers and thought it was in great shape. I had a little bad luck initially so my $750 investment quickly turned into $1100. As a general rule I hate buying used but a new model Toro or JD are out of my budget. Being handy with tools would certainly be helpful with these types of mowers. My saving grace has been this website and the fine folks who are always willing to help...


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey pros. I have a greenmaster 1600 that just stop driving up slopes. It cut my yard beautifully but I have to be manually pushing it to help it move. All the belts look good. I went ahead and changed the v-belt anyhow but the problem still exist. Now I'm desperate. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> Hey pros. I have a greenmaster 1600 that just stop driving up slopes. It cut my yard beautifully but I have to be manually pushing it to help it move. All the belts look good. I went ahead and changed the v-belt anyhow but the problem still exist. Now I'm desperate. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance.


@xraydesigns You probably want to ask this question on the Toro thread over here.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Question: my GM1000 is set at .75" HOC so I will make a few passes at that height to start my scalp. Then I will drop down to .50". When I lower the HOC do I then also need to check or make other adjustments to reel and bedknife?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

No, HOC only. And always check both sides.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greg at Prairie Turf. Tell him Ware and SCGrassMan sent you.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> No, HOC only. And always check both sides.


Got it and will do...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@ctrav, if it starts to bind due to taking too much blade off at once, sometimes backing the bedknife off the reel a few clicks can help. Plan on stepping down a tenth at a time max.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> @ctrav, if it starts to bind due to taking too much blade off at once, sometimes backing the bedknife off the reel a few clicks can help. Plan on stepping down a tenth at a time max.


Ok Im confused...Im at 1" and I was going to go from that to .75" to .50"! Your saying that's too much at once?? I don't have a precision HOC gauge...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

It's ambitious. Try and see - ymmv.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> It's ambitious. Try and see - ymmv.


Oh lord here we go  I can see now that this is going to be an all day affair...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ctrav said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > @ctrav, if it starts to bind due to taking too much blade off at once, sometimes backing the bedknife off the reel a few clicks can help. Plan on stepping down a tenth at a time max.
> ...


I've noticed that you can usually remove more at once at a higher HOC but once you start getting down to around .500" is when you need to start bringing it down slower as you are getting into the crown of the bermuda which can jam the reel a lot easier. It all depends on how thick and dense your lawn is when you start.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


We shall find out in about 2 hours...thanks MQ


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Get the Popcorn!

@ctrav, post pictures.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

So as to not tie up these threads I have posted in my journal @TonyC @Mightyquinn @dfw_pilot on the first two passes at 3/4". Im on a break and going to get gas...


----------

